# Rangefinder



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, need a new rangefinder and have been thinking the Vortex Ranger 1000. It is priced ok and Cabelas has 0% for 12 months on all Vortex optics. Anyone ever used one or have any thoughts on it? Thanks guys


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never used the Vortex. I will say I have not been impressed with my Leupold 600. Very inconsistent ranging anything beyond 250 or so.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

No experience with the Vortex, although my father in law just bought one. I'll have to see what he thinks. I absolutely love my Leupold RX 1000 TBR. It has worked extremely well and is much better than the Nikon I used to own. First time out of the box, I ranged a house at 947 yards. I can pick up deer and elk at over 600 consistently. I'd check it out. I picked mine up brand new off ebay for $300 last year.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

just bought one... i'm going to hunt with it this weekend. ill let you know next week.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

so, the ranger worked great. I have got to to range over 1000 on some trees. for consistent out to 600 on normal use. so far, so good.


----------



## Calvinjferguson (Jul 22, 2013)

I have one for myself and love it. I can also get you a really good discount on Vortex stuff. It will be no tax and free shipping. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought my wife the Vortex 1000. This is an excellent range finder. Clear glass, red readout is great in low light conditions, and perfect size. To be honest, I like her Vortex better than my Leica.


----------

